# I seriously need a way to make 10k a month



## GoldKiller (Jul 25, 2022)

I have other side hustles like forex where I'm making 1k a month but it's not enough. A full-time job that pays a bit but it's not enough. I'm running out of time. Late 20s, I don't care about massively expensive shit I need 10k to socialize, chill in my own place and enjoy 3-4 holidays a year comfortably.


----------



## bara (Jul 25, 2022)

Uber/Doordash


----------



## GoldKiller (Jul 25, 2022)

bara said:


> Uber/Doordash


I spend a great deal of my week working full time, even putting in extra 2-4 hours of overtime after my 8-hour shift to earn more. Sometimes I even do 16-hour days. People who're earning 10k aren't working 2 jobs. Unless you're in some high paying job then yes. I need something which is gonna make me money whilst I sleep.


----------



## bara (Jul 25, 2022)

GoldKiller said:


> I spend a great deal of my week working full time, even putting in extra 2-4 hours of overtime after my 8-hour shift to earn more. Sometimes I even do 16-hour days. People who're earning 10k aren't working 2 jobs. Unless you're in some high paying job then yes. I need something which is gonna make me money whilst I sleep.


Do you unironically think those people got to that point without having sleepless nights.

What field are you in, is there any room to climb further or are you dead ended.

Education?


----------



## Quantumphysics (Jul 25, 2022)

software dev


----------



## .... (Jul 25, 2022)

GoldKiller said:


> I have other side hustles like forex where I'm making 1k a month but it's not enough. A full-time job that pays a bit but it's not enough. I'm running out of time. Late 20s, I don't care about massively expensive shit I need 10k to socialize, chill in my own place and enjoy 3-4 holidays a year comfortably.


Should've ivy league maxxed and got into elite company.

The only way now is hard work. multiple jobs. a bit of crime etc


----------



## Pretty (Jul 25, 2022)

Reminder that if your making 100k a year 30 - 40% of that goes to taxes


----------



## Pendejo (Jul 25, 2022)

.... said:


> a bit of crime etc


Nigga you are always talking about fraud


----------



## Deleted member 9801 (Jul 25, 2022)

Pendejo said:


> Nigga you are always talking about fraud


Crime is everything


----------



## gymmaxedhorse (Jul 25, 2022)

Start a business, STEM, learn a trade and bust your ass, get lucky and find a woman who will take care of you (You must be willing to be seen and treated as a bitch while also laying down immaculate pipe) also she'll probably be fat af


----------



## Rt-Rust1 (Jul 25, 2022)

GoldKiller said:


> I have other side hustles like forex where I'm making 1k a month but it's not enough. A full-time job that pays a bit but it's not enough. I'm running out of time. Late 20s, I don't care about massively expensive shit I need 10k to socialize, chill in my own place and enjoy 3-4 holidays a year comfortably.


I'm sorry bro. I don't even know how to make what I want and it is a lot less. Youtubeceling maybe. Write a book


----------



## .... (Jul 25, 2022)

Pendejo said:


> Nigga you are always talking about fraud


Sad truth is that if you are not very good at what you do, then you probably won't make much money. In every single field (sports, academics, trading, real estate, etc.) people are cheating. The people at the top are often somewhat talented, but they also cheat.


----------



## bara (Jul 25, 2022)

Blackmannnns said:


> Reminder that if your making 100k a year 30 - 40% of that goes to taxes


just middle east max


----------



## UglyGod360 (Jul 25, 2022)

Blackmannnns said:


> Reminder that if your making 100k a year 30 - 40% of that goes to taxes


I'm going to be making 10x that a year


----------



## KAMII (Jul 26, 2022)

GoldKiller said:


> I have other side hustles like forex where I'm making 1k a month but it's not enough. A full-time job that pays a bit but it's not enough. I'm running out of time. Late 20s, I don't care about massively expensive shit I need 10k to socialize, chill in my own place and enjoy 3-4 holidays a year comfortably.


Dude send me a mssg here get a discord I'll try 2 make sun w u it's illegal tho so heads up


----------



## LooksOverAll (Jul 26, 2022)

Hustle.


----------



## traveler (Jul 27, 2022)

GoldKiller said:


> I have other side hustles like forex where I'm making 1k a month but it's not enough. A full-time job that pays a bit but it's not enough. I'm running out of time. Late 20s, I don't care about massively expensive shit I need 10k to socialize, chill in my own place and enjoy 3-4 holidays a year comfortably.


saw this on instagram

to make 10k a month gross

sell a $20 product to 500 people
sell a $50 to 200 people
sell a $100 product to 100 people


----------



## Shitfacegoodbod=mog (Aug 3, 2022)

KAMII said:


> Dude send me a mssg here get a discord I'll try 2 make sun w u it's illegal tho so heads up


im interested also


----------



## Mrddi (Aug 3, 2022)

Be a guru


----------



## lilrope (Aug 3, 2022)

GoldKiller said:


> I have other side hustles like forex where I'm making 1k a month but it's not enough. A full-time job that pays a bit but it's not enough. I'm running out of time. Late 20s, I don't care about massively expensive shit I need 10k to socialize, chill in my own place and enjoy 3-4 holidays a year comfortably.


Just wagecuck 15-16 hours a day


----------



## Deleted member 21166 (Aug 9, 2022)

GoldKiller said:


> I have other side hustles like forex where I'm making 1k a month but it's not enough. A full-time job that pays a bit but it's not enough. I'm running out of time. Late 20s, I don't care about massively expensive shit I need 10k to socialize, chill in my own place and enjoy 3-4 holidays a year comfortably.


If you're strong and can work 40-60 hours a week then get a labor job. You can make thousands of dollars a month.


----------



## Deleted member 21192 (Aug 11, 2022)

KAMII said:


> Dude send me a mssg here get a discord I'll try 2 make sun w u it's illegal tho so heads up


whats the move


----------



## Deleted member 21192 (Aug 11, 2022)

traveler said:


> saw this on instagram
> 
> to make 10k a month gross
> 
> ...


thats revenue


----------



## traveler (Aug 11, 2022)

LsdLand said:


> thats revenue


everyone describes they gross or revenue 

nobody goes around saying their net


----------



## Deleted member 21192 (Aug 11, 2022)

traveler said:


> everyone describes they gross or revenue
> 
> nobody goes around saying their net


then he isn't actually making 10k a month


----------



## traveler (Aug 11, 2022)

LsdLand said:


> then he isn't actually making 10k a month


hes not going to make any


----------



## Deleted member 21192 (Aug 11, 2022)

traveler said:


> hes not going to make any


well yeah this is lm,org everyone here is a lazy deformed autistic monkey


----------



## IWantToMax (Aug 11, 2022)

traveler said:


> saw this on instagram
> 
> to make 10k a month gross
> 
> ...


What about 100k for example


----------



## traveler (Aug 11, 2022)

IWantToMax said:


> What about 100k for example


its time to onlyfan max









reminder that this female made 50 mill in one year from onlyfans


mean while u as a male will have to go to a 4 year college practice interviewing to get a starter job with a salary of 35000 work your way up for 10 years to get to 65000 salary 65000 * 30 = 1,950,000 before taxes brutal reality




looksmax.org


----------



## yorker12 (Aug 11, 2022)

Quantumphysics said:


> software dev


Most devs will *never* (unless inflation) get a 6 figure job tbh...


----------



## wollet2 (Aug 11, 2022)

ive never made half euro

proof that this is supernatural and that i will neve rmake money is that worked 2 days once and they didnt pay my wage


----------



## Deleted member 9801 (Aug 11, 2022)

yorker12 said:


> Most devs will *never* (unless inflation) get a 6 figure job tbh...


What makes u say that bro? If anything software jobs have higher chances for 6 figures + in the long term


----------



## eyelidcel (Aug 11, 2022)

that will only come from either business maxxing or entertainment maxxing. if you have no college. you'd have to do some sketchy stuff like an oil rig or amazon river gold mining.


----------



## lungisani (Aug 11, 2022)

Being a drug mule.


----------



## IWantToMax (Aug 11, 2022)

traveler said:


> its time to onlyfan max
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How many 20$ products do i have to sell


----------



## Adamsmith12345 (Aug 11, 2022)

stop being lazy and retarded and put multiple hours a day into learning a marketable skill


----------



## irrumator praetor (Aug 11, 2022)

Quantumphysics said:


> software dev


Cope


----------

